# 87 Belarus 420A won't shift into gear



## jonvigier (Dec 5, 2012)

I recently acquired a Belarus 420A. While heading back to the barn last week, tractor got stuck in gear and would not come out until I killed the throtle, thik white smoke coming from right below the clutch pedal. Could not get it out of gear.

All signs pointed to a blown clutch, ordered new clutch disc, pressure plate looked fine as well as throw out bearings (two stage clutch). The main throw out bearing is a little loose but does not squeak or grind and spins freely, even when I press the clutch while it's running. Pressure plate got cleaned up to a smooth shine.

Split the tractor, replaced clutch disc, now the tracor goes in and out of gear when NOT running but if I try to shift into any of the gears while running all I get is grinding (even at low idle) and it simply refuses to shift into gear.

In the odd event I can force it into a gear, it gets stuck there until the tractor gets "wiggled" enough to force it out of gear.

Is this still a clutch problem? I know everyone says replace pressure plate and throw out bearing. I don;t have that kind of cash. PP is $600 and TOB is $100.

Getting into the ger box is terrifying on this tractor, seat, gas tank, fenders and a million other things have to come off.

Side note, dipstick is no longer attached to plug and upon inspecting the transmission thru a scope found very little fluid and it was frothy and milky.

Added more fluid, really didn't do anything.

Please help...I bought this tractor to flip it (I rebuilt the loader, brakes among other things). Now it's looking like I will barely break even???

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have a shop manual for this tractor? Sometimes just a little adjusting of the clutch linkage, will make a big differance in shifting. My clutch use to "freeze" until I started blocking down the peddle when not in use. On mine, (562) there is a grease nipple on the clutch shaft, that has to be greased every now and then or clutch gets stubborn. ( Too much and the clutch slips! ) Did you check the pressure plate for warpage while it was apart? You just might end up having to replace it, but hopefully not. BTW, you should change ALL the drive line oils. Saves a lot of headaches later. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope this may be of some help to you. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Another picture to help. Bye


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

*Belarus gears sticking*

Re the Belarus gear sticking problem. Sorry about this but save yourself a lot of time and grief sell the machine to your local scrap yard quick before you lose any more money and sanity, the Belarus was a vaugue copy of the International MD tractor and made at a time when there was absolutely no quality control, the later ones are not much better. and get a recognised brand tractor


----------



## Scotchwhiskey (Jan 15, 2021)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Hope this may be of some help to you. Bye


BelarusBulldog, where did thie pic come from. I have the service manual but it does not have this info in it.


----------

